# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  urime stafit per punen e mrekulleshme !!!

## Gostivari_usa

Vetem doja te shpeh mirenjojen ndaj stafit te cilet tani punen e tyre e kane cuar nje grade me lart.
Me pare kur i shlyshit temat , te pakten njoftoheshim per mes nje mesazhi, tani as njoftime nuk leshoni.

Jeni te mrekushueshem !

Me Respekt,
Gostivari_usa

----------


## elen

> Vetem doja te shpeh mirenjojen ndaj stafit te cilet tani punen e tyre e kane cuar nje grade me lart.
> Me pare kur i shlyshit temat , te pakten njoftoheshim per mes nje mesazhi, tani as njoftime nuk leshoni.
> 
> Jeni te* mrekushueshem* !
> 
> Me Respekt,
> Gostivari_usa



e kane ngaqe vjen Viti i Ri.. :Lulja3: 
pasi të kaloje Viti i Ri do jepet amnisti..te shpresosh se coc do fitosh(ne 3 tema do fshihen 4) :buzeqeshje: .
Temë e ke hap te vendi i duhur njëherë.. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> e kane ngaqe vjen Viti i Ri..
> pasi të kaloje Viti i Ri do jepet amnisti..te shpresosh se coc do fitosh(ne 3 tema do fshihen 4).
> Temë e ke hap te vendi i duhur njëherë..


Tema ishte e hapur tek nen forumi "Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm " , titulloheshte " ngjashmerite midis Horasit dhe Jezusit".
Si duket kur i prekt tek Jezusi pak, terbohem menjehere dhe reagimi eshte i ditur shlyrja e temes.

Respekte Elen , 

Gostivari_usa

----------


## Fiori

Gjithe Bota rrotullohet, e disa njerez ngelen ne vend! Sa keq...

Gezuar festat dhe ju!

----------

